# What next



## ronhalling (Mar 12, 2016)

lol lol lol Remember when i said in that other thread that got closed i said "What Next" well i will probably get a rap on the knuckles for this but i could not help my self.  ................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh gosh Ron, you joker. Lol


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 12, 2016)

Ron Ron Ron

You cruel psychopathic owl lover


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 12, 2016)

I know mate but what could i do, so remember everyone this was posted in jest so no owl haters or cat haters or owl lovers (me excepted) or cat lovers, matter of fact no haters or lovers at all`....damn that means everyone so why did i bother posting it, i suppose there is always those splinter groups that might enjoy it.  .....................Ron


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 12, 2016)

It's just nature taking revenge


----------



## Wally (Mar 12, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> It's just nature *surviving*.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 12, 2016)

If you have a wedgie instead it might be more appropriate


----------



## Herpo (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh it's a cat lol. I actually thought it was a rabbit the first time :lol:


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 12, 2016)

Trolls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Mar 12, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Oh it's a cat lol. I actually thought it was a rabbit the first time :lol:



I ain't taking you hunting.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol, better not! I might make cannibals out of the other hunters if I don't shoot straight XD


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 13, 2016)

Wally said:


> I ain't taking you hunting.



But But But, it might be 1 of dem dere short eared wabbits.  .....................Ron


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 13, 2016)

It's "wabbit" season


----------



## obalouafi (Mar 21, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> It's just nature taking revenge


lol


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 21, 2016)

Any idea where this was?
It look like a great grey owl


----------



## Herpo (Mar 21, 2016)

princessparrot said:


> Any idea where this was?
> It look like a great grey owl


Could be, if not probably an old eagle owl, depending on location. Those things are known for taking young foxes and deer.


----------

